# sony dvd rw dw-u10a internal not reading dvd/cd's



## sustv (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,
I have a G5 tower w/ sony dvd rw dw-u10a internal not reading correctly. It sometimes reads CD & DVD. It will not read my DVD to update my sys software. What can I do to fix it?:sigh:
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You may need a new DVD drive. Have you used any kind of lens cleaning disk?


----------



## sustv (Sep 21, 2010)

What do u mean by a cleaner disc? lens cleaner? Where can I get that?
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm asking because they can cause trouble. What I have done in the past is open the drive tray and then use a can of compressed air and carefully blown out the drive. This will help get any dust that may be on the lens off.
Does it read any kind of disks, CDs or DVDs, burned or store bought?


----------



## sustv (Sep 21, 2010)

It is reading storebought and burned cd's, the dvd's not at all.
Recently, I purchased a La Cie sony dvd rw22 w/lightscribe, but I can't get the software (or the sys software dvd) to mount. Is there a way to hook up the external sony drive and mount the dvd software onto my G5? 

I will try the compressed air. Is there certain spots to be more concerned about?
Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You don't want to focus the spray on any one area, just kind of quickly and lightly spray the inside of the whole drive.

As for the external drive, just plug it in and the Mac should start using it, and you should be able to boot from it. You don't get Lightscribe without software, but the basic disk reading should work.

Being the drive reads CDs and not DVDs, I'd bet that the drive has gone bad, and needs to be replaced.


----------



## sustv (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,
The external worked excellent! I can now read dvd's! Thanks so much for your help.
ray:


----------

